# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kengetaret/Muzikantet e Forumit

## Maqellarjot

Kam kohe qe jame matur te hape nje teme te tille, dhe me ne fund vendosa ta bej sot.  Shpresoj qe nje faqe e tille te krijoje mundesite dhe te joshi anetaret e forumit, kengetareve/muzikanteve te aspiruar per te prur dhe ndare  talentin e tyre me ne ne kete forum.   Jemi pothujse 70.000 anetare ne kete forum dhe qe ka talent edhe ketu  as qe nuk e ve ne dyshim.   Prandaj I bej thirrje te gjithe atyre qe disponojn kenge te tyre(interpretime /covers) te incizuara te shfrytezojn rastin dhe te bien "veprat" e tyre ketu.  Qofshin kenge  te kenduara apo pjese  instrumentale.   Shpresoj qe nje tem e tille ti jap mundesine muzikanteve te aspiruar te komunikojn dhe te  njihen me njeri  tjetrin, ndoshata edhe nje bashkpunim.  Kush e diketu mund te zbulojm ndo nje Yll te vertet apo Grup qe do te gezoj fame boterore ne te ardhmen.   Le te shpresojm

Do te filloj I pari duke prure ketu dy  nga interpretimet e mia.  Besame Mucho dhe Caruzo.

Meqe nuk e kam degjuar Besame Mucho te jete kenduar ndo nje here ne shqip  vendosa te bej versionin shqip vet  Me tekst origjinal.

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Maqellarjot, kam dashur njiher te replikoj ne nje teme tjeter, por kam verejtur se je i sinqert ne shkrimet e tua dhe per ate nuk e bera...(nuk me kujtohet tema, por edhe nuk ka tani rendesi se edhe une nuk isha i sigurt)...dhe kam dashur te te them se; "dukesh te jesh muzikant, jo i tille per temen ne fjale..."

Paskam pasur pak idene se merresh me muzike..haahahaha...me pelqyen ato se si kishe kenduar, nese je ti vertet...

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Maqellarjot, kam dashur njiher te replikoj ne nje teme tjeter, por kam verejtur se je i sinqert ne shkrimet e tua dhe per ate nuk e bera...(nuk me kujtohet tema, por edhe nuk ka tani rendesi se edhe une nuk isha i sigurt)...dhe kam dashur te te them se; "dukesh te jesh muzikant, jo i tille per temen ne fjale..."
> 
> Paskam pasur pak idene se merresh me muzike..haahahaha...me pelqyen ato se si kishe kenduar, nese je ti vertet...


Jo ne te gjitha rastet mund te ndodhi nje gje e tille, por thone se disa here ajo qe njeriu ndjen kur "takon" dike per here te pare eshte rreale ose e saket.  Ne rastin tend paska ndodhur ky perjashtim :buzeqeshje: 

Po...une kam kenduar ne ate "klipet" me siper.

Te gjithe te mirat Sami...

----------


## Brari

maqellar..

ne se ti vet je qe e kendon besamemucon.. ne at video.. athere nuk rri pa te shprehur  habine..
vertet kendon jasht zakonisht bukur..

bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oo..

kush po te shoqeron o Maqo?

Bukur shum..

me befasove..

----------


## Maqellarjot

> maqellar..
> 
> ne se ti vet je qe e kendon besamemucon.. ne at video.. athere nuk rri pa te shprehur  habine..
> vertet kendon jasht zakonisht bukur..
> 
> bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oo..
> 
> kush po te shoqeron o Maqo?
> 
> ...


Gezohem qe te pelqeu Brari.  Me ne fund gjetem dicka te perbashket :shkelje syri: 

Sa i perket shoqerimit, per ke e ke fjalen, per refrenin apo muziken?

megjithate po pergjigjem per te duja

Muziken e kam gjetur gati.  sa i perket refrenit-jane te dy zerat e mi.

----------


## PINK

Maqellara, very good. A e din qe ka fillu the x factor ne USA ? Lol. Une jam kengetare ne shower.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Maqellara, very good. A e din qe ka fillu the x factor ne USA ? Lol. Une jam kengetare ne shower.


Edhe une ashtu e kam fillu.  Ne "shower".  Vec kur nji dite thirri komshia nga dritarja  "eeej you killin' me oveee  heeer...you got a nice voice and all but i gots to get a shut-eye yoou, i be going to wrok soon!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

maqo.. e kisha fjalen per nje ze qe del aty qe duket si za femne..

ti po thua se i ke ber vet te dy zerat..

nejse si doqofte meriton admirim per zerin e bukur dhe stilin e muzikalitetin ..
te lumte..

kemi pas nji kengetar te forum.. mario e kish nickun.. jo ky laluci enveruci.. po nji tjeter.. 
po tash e kujtova..mario del monako e mbante nickun.. 
ishte djal i nji kengetari te operas shqiptare..
sdi pse eshte larguar nga ky forum..
ate e kam degjuar disa her duke kenduar.. 
kishte talent..

tash dole dhe ti..

po ti pinkush kendon?
po ku ta degjojm zënë ty me cupke..

lum ata qe din te kendojne e tu bien dhe veglave..

..

----------


## Maqellarjot

Ja Edhe nje Kenge Tjeter...

----------


## Brari

bravo maqo..

nuk ti di punet po cfar pret qe nuk del ne ekranet e shqiperise e te kendosh..
je artist i vertete.. te lumte..

po afron festivali ne tiran..
turru e shko paraqitu me ndonji kenge atje..

ndonje keng shkodrane a po na e kendon?

----------


## sirena_adria

Teme e bukur Maqellarjot ! Ide shume e mire ! 

Pergezime per cover-et qe prezantove ! Versioni shqip i " Besame mucho " i realizuar  shume lezetshem ! 

  Suksese te metejshme -  Ne te ardhmen ne skena festivalesh !

----------


## Maqellarjot

> bravo maqo..
> 
> nuk ti di punet po cfar pret qe nuk del ne ekranet e shqiperise e te kendosh..
> je artist i vertete.. te lumte..
> 
> po afron festivali ne tiran..
> turru e shko paraqitu me ndonji kenge atje..
> 
> ndonje keng shkodrane a po na e kendon?







> Teme e bukur Maqellarjot ! Ide shume e mire ! 
> 
> Pergezime per cover-et qe prezantove ! Versioni shqip i " Besame mucho " i realizuar  shume lezetshem ! 
> 
>   Suksese te metejshme -  Ne te ardhmen ne skena festivalesh !


Faleminderit per Komentet dhe Inkurajimin :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk jane "pjekur" kushtet akoma per te dal ne sken...Ndoshta ne nje te ardhme jo te larget...

----------


## Grei

Hey,pershendetje njerez do te ia u dija per faleminderit nese do te kishit pak kohe dhe ti degjonit pak keto dy kenge dhe te me jepni nje opinion:


1- 



2- 




PS :breshka: eto jane kenge te shkruajtura,kompozuara dhe te kendura nga une personalisht para 2-3 vitesh  :buzeqeshje:  

Pranohet cdo kritike por mos u tregoni sh te ashper  :Gjoja:

----------


## vajz

bravo, kenga e pare me pelqeu me shume, si fillim shume mire per mendimin tim por sa per kengen e dyte, pavaresisht se mund te jete me e lehte apo "cool" te kendosh anglisht sic eshte trendi tani, sugjerimi im eshte qe kenget beji ne shqip dhe sa me origjinale.

----------


## Maqellarjot

Grei,  Pershendetje...

Mua nuk me parapelqen Hip-Hop, por me sa kuptoj une dhe me shijen qe kam, i ke kombinuar mire.  Me pelqen qe ke perzier pjeset e recituara "Rap" me nje far muzikaliteti (zerin e vajzes qe kendon).  Per shijen time keto dy video jane me te mira se shumica e atyre qe kam pare ne skenen shqiptare. Urime...

----------


## Maqellarjot

Tani edhe nje tjeter nga Une.  Titulli i kenges eshte "Phantom of the Opera-Music of the night"

----------


## cool_shqype

> Ja Edhe nje Kenge Tjeter...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_mz...yer_detailpage


pa te dhene shum furce por Eugen Bushpepa paska gjet konkurentin e tij...shaka
URIME ....nuk e di a e beni profesionalisht por personalisht ju pergezoj dhe ju jam mirenjohes per momentet e dhuruara.......tu ngjat jeta

----------


## Maqellarjot

> pa te dhene shum furce por Eugen Bushpepa paska gjet konkurentin e tij...shaka
> URIME ....nuk e di a e beni profesionalisht por personalisht ju pergezoj dhe ju jam mirenjohes per momentet e dhuruara.......tu ngjat jeta


Cool_shqype,  Pershendetje...

Nuk jame Profesionist...eshte vetem pasion.  Te faleminderit per komentin :buzeqeshje: 

Te gjithe te mirat...

----------


## Grei

> bravo, kenga e pare me pelqeu me shume, si fillim shume mire per mendimin tim por sa per kengen e dyte, pavaresisht se mund te jete me e lehte apo "cool" te kendosh anglisht sic eshte trendi tani, sugjerimi im eshte qe kenget beji ne shqip dhe sa me origjinale.


Sh flm qe more kohe per ti degjuar kenget :Kokeposhte:  Do ta kem gjithashtu parasysh keshillen tende  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Grei

> Grei,  Pershendetje...
> 
> Mua nuk me parapelqen Hip-Hop, por me sa kuptoj une dhe me shijen qe kam, i ke kombinuar mire.  Me pelqen qe ke perzier pjeset e recituara "Rap" me nje far muzikaliteti (zerin e vajzes qe kendon).  Per shijen time keto dy video jane me te mira se shumica e atyre qe kam pare ne skenen shqiptare. Urime...




Sh flm,gjithashtu doja te te uroja per punen tende ne videot qe pashe me siper,me te vertete sh bukur

----------

